# All sorted



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Hot air balloon flights will resume in Egypt on 1 April, Civil Aviation Minister Wael El-Maadawy announced on Saturday.


The announcement comes after all such flights were suspended due to a balloon crash that killed 19 tourists in Luxor, Upper Egypt on 26 February.

The victims included foreign nationals from the UK, France, Belgium, Hungary, Japan and Hong Kong.

In comments reported by state news agency MENA, El-Maadawy said the resumption would take place following the implementation of stricter safety rules, such as increased industry supervision, more frequent maintenance checks, and the signing of a document by passengers stating they are aware of the dangers of hot air balloon flights.

The company responsible for the accident, SkyTours, will not resume activities until all investigations are completed, El-Maadawy added.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

yeah yeah yeah...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

They stopped Virgin doing the maintenance training etc.. because they were too strict,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I think the signing your life away bit is enough of a "disclaimer"


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

maybe the tourists can just say inshallah and save on paper work,


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

*Taken last Ramadan.*

The people of this country don't give a fig..[/ATTACH]


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> They stopped Virgin doing the maintenance training etc.. because they were too strict,


When I first went to Luxor, only one or two companies were operating balloon flights. Virgin, I think, were first and Hod Hod - if my memory is correct. Baskets were small and they served champagne breakfasts on the West Bank after the end of the flight,

Prices were £200/£160 plus and they used to get each each passenger's weight as baskets took few people. Today, there is so much competition on the market and you can get very cheap flights. They removed the frills, increased passenger numbers, by having bigger baskets, and prices plunged as more operators entered the market and many of these operators don't adhere to the rules.


----------



## seanp1969 (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful Pics


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

https://twitter.com/adamakary/status/315890233923223552/photo/1


----------

